# Study: HDTV Still Fuzzy for Consumers



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*"Half of HDTV owners not receiving HD channels"*

High-definition televisions are available and selling in retail chains, online warehouses
and local consumer electronics outlets everywhere. But while HDTV sets are estimated
to be in nearly 16 million U.S. homes, new Forrester Research data predicts only seven
million of those households will actually be watching HD programming. The research is
suggesting that many consumers are buying HDTVs but fail to take the additional steps
required to receive HDTV services.

To gauge consumer understanding of HDTV services, Scientific-Atlanta commissioned
a nationwide survey of 500 U.S. high-definition television owners based on analysis of
their awareness of HDTV and the equipment needed to watch it. The research identified
nearly half (49 percent) of HDTV owners surveyed are not receiving HD channels but
have special equipment to watch HD programming (including an HD set-top box, a
CableCARD, and/or an antenna).

According to the survey, 28 percent of HDTV owners reported that they did not get any
special equipment from their service provider to watch HDTV channels because the
picture quality was already improved with the purchase of an HDTV, and 23 percent
did not invest in special equipment to watch HDTV channels because a message at 
the beginning of the programs they watch they are being broadcast in HD. Also, 18
percent reported that they believed buying an HD television would give them high-def
channels without additional equipment.

"HDTV isn't complicated if you are aware of the equipment and subscription service
you need to get it," said Pat Hurley, director of research, TeleChoice, and co-author
of HDTV for Dummies. "For the same amount of money you would spend on a few
cups of coffee a month, you can receive true HD service from (a service provider). 
It's that easy."

To address the consumer confusion surrounding HDTV, Scientific-Atlanta said it is
teaming up with cable operators to launch a consumer education campaign called The
True-Def of Hi-Def. The company will introduce the campaign into key markets by 
integrating public affairs and direct marketing efforts allowing consumers to experience
the differences between standard and high-def programming and to better understand
the necessary equipment with HDTV service.

For the results of the Hi-Def studies, go to http://www.scientificatlanta.com/newscenter.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------

